# “A Whole Week In Diapers!” [ FREE DEMO! ] ABDL Game by ADBLMiah [ 08/06/2021 ] ( English & Spanish )



## ABDL Miah (Aug 6, 2021)

*Good morning babys!*

My name is Miah, I am a video game creator who has started her career this year, right now I am developing an ABDL game on Patreon called “A Whole Week In Diapers”!

If you want to know more about the video game you can download a Demo below, you can also visit Patreon because all the official versions of the game will be published there, all the history and minigames that are created will only be accessible from *Patreon*!

I love you all very much and thank you for reading me, kisses ~







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*History:* In this game you are going to control “Mia”, a girl who is going to visit a friend that she has not seen since she was little, Mia and her friend Emily will live many adventures in Mirst Town, the city where Emily lives, in addition to discovering that this town hides something…

What will it be? You will have to find out! n.n
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Patreon:* https://www.patreon.com/ABDLMiah

*Discord:* ABDL Games | Miah
*Download Link:* A Whole Week In Diapers! [ABDL Game by ABDLMiah] by ABDLMiah


----------

